

IPad Personality Clash: Elites vs. Geeks - nphase
http://mytype.com/blog/?p=109

======
petercooper
Beware - major generalizations of "geeks" lay within that article.

I consider myself an "independent geek" in the basic sense that the article
portrays it, up until it says such geeks find the iPad uninteresting because
it's a) not the first tablet computer and b) is basically a "giant iPhone."

Perhaps I'm weird for appreciating aesthetics and user interfaces, but I'm
willing to overlook openness, open source, and "hackability" for certain
devices if I get significant value from them. I don't want to hack my washing
machine, car, TV, or iPad. They have specific uses and I want them to be
attractive, easy to use, and suited to purpose.

The iPad, to me, is an appliance, not a computer. Let Apple dictate the UI and
app experience however much they want, as long as I can come back to my
regular computer and still have access to any software and OS of my choice.
The iPad is a mere magazine to my workstation's printing press.

